# Schubert - String Quartet 11 D.353 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Composed when he was around 18 or 19, the 11th is the last of Schubert's 'immature' quartets and one I've always like a lot. Tbh, I've never heard a bad 11th and the list below confirms that opinion, however what makes a recording really stand out in this field is something that others dont have and the two recordings I've highlighted have enough positive quirks for me to elevate them amongst a very strong recommended list. I'd quite happily live with all the recordings below, though.

For a taster here's a live performance from the Calidore Quartet. 






*Totally Recommended*

Diogenes
Leipziger
Auryn
Kodaly
Vienna Konzerthaus
Zemlinsky
Mandelring
Heutling
Coull
Verdi
Endres
English
Belenus
Modigliani

*Special*

*Melos* - the Melos' early 70s 11th still sounds as evergreen as ever. Theyre quirkier and more volatile in the 1st movement, than the competition, and the minuet really shines brightly.

*Taneyev* - their Schubert cycle may be an odd, mixed bag (even though I really like it) but I love their very Russian way with this quartet, in particular. They simply don't sound like anyone else here and in this quartet that's an advantage.


----------

